
The Bad Fortune of Some Ultrawealthy People - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/12/your-money/the-bad-fortune-of-some-ultrawealthy-people.html?ribbon-ad-idx=3&rref=your-money&module=Ribbon&version=context&region=Header&action=click&contentCollection=Your%20Money&pgtype=article
======
blacksqr
Thank god the NYT is there with compassionate coverage of the .01%

